# In-progress Blomberg truck scratchbuild



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

I promised y'all I'd share when I started building these trucks, so, here we go....

Well, after scouring the internet and about 40 issues of Model Railroader Magazine looking for good refs, I started the power trucks for the Railtank Project. Here's what I'm building.









Using an N-Scale GP 20, I took 1/160 measurements and roughed out a plan on paper using a 1/35 ruler. Then, using .125 X .250 and .125 X .080 strip stock, I roughed out the general shape of the main steel components of the truck.










I cut apart the modern freight truck I'm using for the wheels and journals and using the cut-off journals, glued the truck frames to accept them.










Once I had the right _general_ shape, I took the two sides and taped them together and started cutting and shaping by chucking a Dremel drum sander into my drill press and raising the table up. 



















So, here we have the final shape of the two sides and the journal/races dryfitted in. I still need to make final measurements to make sure the axles are the right distance from the top of the truck frame.










More tomorrow, any comments, or, praytell, _criticisms_ welcome.
Cuhail 8)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Please remember that the maximum allowable width for images/photos posted to the forums is 640 pixels and size your photos accordingly before posting them. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Noted. I thought I automatically resized them at my photosharing account. 

Although, I was looking more for feedback on what's *in* the pictures, any feedback counts. 

:lol: 

Cuhail


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Good technique. You have already finished the most difficult portion of your scratch build and that is simply starting it in the first place. Have you considered just making one master and then using resin to make castings for these parts? It may be easier than making four of those side frames. In any case, keep the photos coming. You have chosen a very novel project. 
Joel


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Cuhail,

I just want to let you know how much I appreciate the time you took to post your methods. I'd never have thought to use a drum sander. (I'm an old machinist and I think in terms of mills, lathes, etc).

Good luck with your project.

Les


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've brought an update. 

I did the leaf spring assembly using .060 sheet and Evergreen siding material. Put at the right angle, it did the trick. The air cylinders are tubing, chucked into my drill press and worked at with files and sanding sticks. The piping is jewelry wire. 










There are a few more pictures, but, I'm not sure if I cut them down to the right size for this forum. I'm pretty sure this one is right on though. 

Questions and comments are welcome. 

Cuhail


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Continues to be educational to me.

Les


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Great work, and fascinating reading as you post your progress! 

One thing you may want to know, or may wish I'd said earlier, though... The side frames are not the same thickness along their length. They get wider above each journal, in order to accommodate a spring pocket inside the frame casting. I see you have the "lip" in the correct place, but there should be more material above it as well. It's one of those things that nobody will ever notice, but I thought I'd point it out, since you're being so careful to get these perfect.


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Les, thank you Ken. 

Ken, I got the best picture of the whole frame a couple of days after I started the sideframes. Since this is a static model, there will be things incomplete, but, you won't see them anyway. This is All Show-No Go build, so, only cosmetic details exist. As for that bit you're talking about, the remaining plastic between the journal and that ridge is scheduled for removal and spring detail added. 

Here's the drawing I'm working with: 









It's a page out of a book a buddy has. It shed so much light on the subject and made most of the details look better than I'd hoped. 

Thanks for looking! 

Cuhail


----------

